# Locast adds Puerto Rico



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

"Locast has just announced that it will now deliver over a dozen channels in Puerto Rico, bringing important local news, weather and storm coverage, emergency information, sports, and entertainment programming to internet-connected devices."

Locast is Now Streaming in Puerto Rico - Cord Cutters News


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

NYDutch said:


> "Locast has just announced that it will now deliver over a dozen channels in Puerto Rico, bringing important local news, weather and storm coverage, emergency information, sports, and entertainment programming to internet-connected devices."
> 
> Locast is Now Streaming in Puerto Rico - Cord Cutters News


Have they recovered from the last disaster? The way the island has been treated is deplorable.

Rich


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

Rich said:


> Have they recovered from the last disaster? The way the island has been treated is deplorable.
> 
> Rich


Recovery is still under way. This is the most recent information I found:

Update on Puerto Rico Disaster Recovery


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't get this whole Locast thing. It's garbage on DIRECTV. And they keep pressing on with launches of more channels in the states - now a US possession. I don't get it. Do you?

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

ericknolls said:


> I don't get this whole Locast thing. It's garbage on DIRECTV. And they keep pressing on with launches of more channels in the states - now a US possession. I don't get it. Do you?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


The Locast app works well on the Dish receivers that have it installed, as well as on Firesticks and other devices including PC's. I don't know what Direct's problem is with implementing the Locast API.


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

ericknolls said:


> I don't get this whole Locast thing. It's garbage on DIRECTV. And they keep pressing on with launches of more channels in the states - now a US possession. I don't get it. Do you?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


I'm not in a Locast market, but I'm within reasonable range for OTA reception for most local broadcast channels, and all the major network affiliates, so Locast wouldn't do much for me anyway, unless I just wanted to get rid of my rooftop antenna.

But there are some communities & towns included in the Local DMA that are beyond OTA reception range, even with a standard rooftop antenna. So for those areas, it's pretty much Cable, Satellite, or a streaming service, if you are wanting access to locals, and you have to pay for whatever other services are included in the package, whether you want them or not. Also, with the exception of traditional Cable, digital subchannels are rarely included. Even Cable only has _some_ of them. Locast might be a worthwhile alternative, in this situation.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Here's what Comcast charges around here per month to just get our local channels via standalone cable TV service:

Limited Basic: $16.50
Broadcast TV Fee: $15.35
Analog TV Adapters (SD only): first 2 free, then 50 cents for the 3rd

So you're looking at $31.85 for just locals in SD, with a basic remote and no on-screen guide, no on-demand, nothing extra!

Now, if you want to see your local HD channels in HD, you'll also have to pay the following:

HD Technology Fee: $9.95
TV Box: $7.50 each

So now you're up to $49.30! And that's for service to just one TV! Although at least you do get an on-screen guide with the TV box. And I think you maybe get the on-demand libraries Comcast carries from ABC, NBC, CBS, Fox, CW and PBS. But if you want to add DVR service, well, that's another $10/mo.

Obviously, Comcast does not want to sell anyone standalone locals-only TV service given the absolutely insane amount they charge for it. Spending $5.50 per month on a Locast membership looks pretty good in comparison! And you can use the separate Stremium app to record Locast channels to cloud DVR. Cost is $5/mo for 25 hrs storage or $10/mo for 50 hrs.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

NashGuy said:


> ...
> Obviously, Comcast does not want to sell anyone standalone locals-only TV service given the absolutely insane amount they charge for it. Spending $5.50 per month on a Locast membership looks pretty good in comparison! And you can use the separate Stremium app to record Locast channels to cloud DVR. Cost is $5/mo for 25 hrs storage or $10/mo for 50 hrs.


And if you also have streaming service from Philo, Spectrum, FrndlyTV, Sling TV, or Vidgo, Stremium will record them as well.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

With a Plex Pass, the locast2plex script, and a $5 monthly donation to Locast, you can DVR the local channels and watch them on your TV.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

the2130 said:


> With a Plex Pass, the locast2plex script, and a $5 monthly donation to Locast, you can DVR the local channels and watch them on your TV.


And live in an area served by Locast (or use a vpn which is not ideal).


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

b4pjoe said:


> And live in an area served by Locast (or use a vpn which is not ideal).


Yes, it works great if you are in an area served by Locast.


----------

